# Equitrekking in Ireland



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

And it will also be my first trail ride.

I leave next week for a ride in Ireland. I have family there, but haven't met them. Figured this would be a good way to see the country, meet a few of them, and do another thing with horses.

It's not a long ride, and will allow time for wandering about. I was going to go alone, but thought of a friend who plays fiddle at Celtic festivals and likes those furry footed Cobs. She worked it out with her job and husband to go along. 

Has anyone done a trip like this? 

Should be fun. Wish us luck.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good luck and bring lots of pics back for us to enjoy.


I've seen commercials for trail rides in Ireland, but figured if I haven't ridden all the trails available me here in the states then I don't have time for the ones in another country. haha


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

They don't do much trail riding in Ireland (or so I've heard from Irish forum members elsewhere) because there is a real lack of bridleways which is probably why hunting is so popular. Do you know where you will be going?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Roadyy - I, too, was torn between going there and going to a part of this country that I haven't worked in. Some of my ranch friends here in the northern states go stay on dude ranches in the southwest. They say it's really fun, to vacation on someone else's place! But, there is the family over there.

Clava - I'll be riding the fringe of the Burren. Looks like the only place in Ireland with anything approaching open country. I'm a bit worried about getting claustrophobic, but think being horseback will help. It appears to be something of a bed and breakfast ride. Going from one to another. That will work for meeting family in the area.

I hope to meet some of the livestock producers in the area, too. I always enjoy comparing notes and seeing what other places present as challenges.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I caught the part about visiting family and agree that I would take in the trek too if I were visiting family in another country. I don't know if I have family in other countries since I've never research the family tree far enough back. Honestly don't even know where we came here from on either side of the family. 



I'm sure you will be fine with the B&Bs considering you will be via horseback.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

boots said:


> Clava - I'll be riding the fringe of the Burren. Looks like the only place in Ireland with anything approaching open country. I'm a bit worried about getting claustrophobic, but think being horseback will help.



Are you going by the sea side for the land side of the Burren? I have been on the Burren itself and you can see for miles there. It would be awesome to ride in the mountains in Kerry but I guess no one does that.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Are you going by the sea side for the land side of the Burren? I have been on the Burren itself and you can see for miles there. It would be awesome to ride in the mountains in Kerry but I guess no one does that.


I'll get to both. We trailer to two areas.

My family who go to ireland at least once a year and have also visited me in Wyomimg, tell me I will feel like I never left. Rocky, with low-growing vegetation. We don't have little villages or the ocean, though.

I've cow-camped in mountains in WY and MT, I like to see them in the distance, but prefer running cows in the flats.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so jealous! I am sure you'll have a great experience and we expect a book report when you get back! complete with photos, no less.


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Wishing you all luck as requested! Have a fantastic trip. Waiting patiently here with everyone else for the photos .


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

MissingStar said:


> Wishing you all luck as requested! Have a fantastic trip. Waiting patiently here with everyone else for the photos .


Yep, what MissingStar said. I would love to see photos and thoughts about the trip as well.


----------

